# Difference Between Oil and Grease?



## SMDave (Jul 29, 2007)

What's the difference of reel oil and reel grease? Where do you use each? Worm gear? Bearings? Thanks.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 29, 2007)

generally speaking you use grease on gears and oil in bearings. Typically bearings come from the factory packed with grease but many people(myself included) like to flush the grease(lighter fluid), rinse with 90% or more rubbing alcohol, dry, and lube with a drop of oil(like Rocket Fuel). Oiled bearings require more maintenance(twice a season or more in rainy conditions). It's important to not overdo it with either grease or oil, you slow it down and attact dirt.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone have any links for instructions for simple reel maintenance?


----------



## Nickk (Dec 3, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> Does anyone have any links for instructions for simple reel maintenance?




not actual step by steps but really good info:
https://heartlandtackleservice.com/articles.stm
https://heartlandtackleservice.com/conniek.stm

here's a good step by step for basic maintenance, you should do an annual breakdown/cleaning though:

https://heartlandtackleservice.com/shimano.stm

also I learned quite a bit researching supertuning, I don't think I'd do it but you learn how to takedown a reel all the way. I have flushed a few of my reels bearing and replaced them with oil. Flushing out grease(with lighter fluid) and replacing it with a drop of oil will give you free running bearings but they're more prone to wear and contamination since the grease won't be there to block dirt. If you do that make sure you rinse them well with 90% or greater rubbing alcohol and dry them completely before you lube, and only use 1 drop.

https://www.ultimatebass.com/content/view/72/225/


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is what I copied a few times until I got the hang of it. For the ball bearings I use lighter fluid in the ultrasonic instead of the soap.


https://www.ichibantackle.com/index.asp?pagename=reelmaintenance/reelmaintenance.html


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I might make a couple mods to some bigger Abus I have this winter (drag washers and bearings) so the more info I get, the better off I'll be.


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> Thanks for the info. I might make a couple mods to some bigger Abus I have this winter (drag washers and bearings) so the more info I get, the better off I'll be.



I plan on doing the same with a curado 100d if santa brings it lol!


----------



## SMDave (Dec 3, 2007)

Jim said:


> nicdicarlo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. I might make a couple mods to some bigger Abus I have this winter (drag washers and bearings) so the more info I get, the better off I'll be.
> ...


You are Santa :shock:


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > nicdicarlo said:
> ...




Even santa has to answer to Mrs. Clause :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Dec 3, 2007)

you're not changing drag right? The D Curados have the Dartainium drag washers and should be as good as Carbos or Smoothies(I think).


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

Nickk said:


> you're not changing drag right? The D Curados have the Dartainium drag washers and should be as good as Carbos or Smoothies(I think).



I was up until you said that. Now Im going to change the bearings to ceramic (even though they are not needed IMO.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 3, 2007)

:lol: 

I run ceramics in my skateboard wheels, they're fast and smooth!

Jim at Heartland said that the Dartanium washers were just as good. 


You don't have to pull a spool washer on the Curado D right? It's only the old ones that had it attached?(or do you.....hmmmmm)


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

Nickk said:


> :lol:
> 
> I run ceramics in my skateboard wheels, they're fast and smooth!
> 
> ...



Not sure! Was going to dismantle it when I got my hands on it.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nickk said:


> :lol:
> 
> I run ceramics in my skateboard wheels, they're fast and smooth!
> 
> ...



You got swiss bearing in your skateboard? I dont think i would by bearings that cost more than the deck and trucks


----------

